# Internet langsam bei Downloads



## Toxoplasma (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,  wenn ich was aus dem Internet lade und ich gleichzeitig surfen will wird das Internet total langsam bzw. Seiten bauen sich nicht auf. Der Download läuft allerdings auf Hochtouren. Woran kann das liegen? Das Problem trat erst auf als ich von Win 7 32 auf Win 7 64 gewechselt habe. Ein zweiter Rechner der ebenfalls an der Leitung hängt ist davon ebenfalls betroffen. Auch dort ist surfen unmöglich, sobald auf dem anderen Computer ein Download läüft. Hab ne 32000 DSL Leitung.  mfg  Jonas


----------



## Robonator (17. Mai 2012)

Ist doch logisch, dein Download zieht deine gesamte Bandbreite, da ist es doch klar das nichts bzw kaum etwas fürs normale Internet übrig bleibt.


----------



## Toxoplasma (17. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch, dein Download zieht deine gesamte Bandbreite, da ist es doch klar das nichts bzw kaum etwas fürs normale Internet übrig bleibt.


 
 Das war vorher aber nicht so wie gesagt!


----------



## Robonator (17. Mai 2012)

Toxoplasma schrieb:


> Das war vorher aber nicht so wie gesagt!


 
Du hast eine 32k Leitung. Wenn davon bei einem Download die volle Bandbreite genutzt wird, dann ist es einfach so langsam. Deine Leitung kann ja nicht einfach mehr Bandbreite herbei zaubern. 
Vielleicht wurden vorher nicht die vollen 32k ausgenutzt, oder aber dir ist es nicht aufgefallen da die Bandbreite die noch über blieb ausreichte um die Seiten zu laden.


----------



## Toxoplasma (17. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du hast eine 32k Leitung. Wenn davon bei einem Download die volle Bandbreite genutzt wird, dann ist es einfach so langsam. Deine Leitung kann ja nicht einfach mehr Bandbreite herbei zaubern.
> Vielleicht wurden vorher nicht die vollen 32k ausgenutzt, oder aber dir ist es nicht aufgefallen da die Bandbreite die noch über blieb ausreichte um die Seiten zu laden.


 
 Kann man das irgendwie ändern? Es nervt wenn man nebenbei nicht surfen kann.


----------



## Robonator (17. Mai 2012)

Je nachdem mit was du downloadest kannst du den Downloadspeed minimieren. Stellst z.B. ein das er mit 300kb/s weniger downlaoden soll, dann sollte es besser sein


----------



## Toxoplasma (17. Mai 2012)

Ok, Danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Mai 2012)

cFosSpeed.


----------

